# Connection au SFR wifi public impossible via Macbook



## Purple-Dragon (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Alors voila je possède un Macbook et une connection internet via une neuf box.
Mais je suis actuellement en vacances et j'ai absolument besoin de me connecter de façon très fréquente à internet. 
Et c'est la que le problème se pose, quand je souhaite me connecter au sfr wifi public que mon Mac capte impossible d'avoir accès au hot spot SFR. La page de chargement reste vierge...

Si quelqu'un à déjà eu se problème et connais la solution merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## pb88081 (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
La solution sera certainement ici (si tu as la dernière version de MacBook Pro avec Lion) dans ce post :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/lion-10-7-2-probleme-connexion-borne-wifi-880112.html


J'ai fait les deux manipulations ci-dessous et cela marche :
Pour Free, certains ont débloqué la situation avec ça (on en parle également de ce topic) :
Trousseau d'Accès => Préférences => Certificats => désactive OCSP et CRL. 
Redémarre le Mac

http://wifi.unice.fr/bug01.php


----------



## Purple-Dragon (11 Janvier 2012)

Je possède un mac book qui date déjà de 2 ans et demi et non un MBP.

J'ai quand même essayer la manipulation mais sans succès


----------



## pb88081 (11 Janvier 2012)

Purple-Dragon a dit:


> Je possède un mac book qui date déjà de 2 ans et demi et non un MBP.
> 
> J'ai quand même essayer la manipulation mais sans succès



Snow Léopard ou Lion ?


----------



## Purple-Dragon (11 Janvier 2012)

==> Lion


----------



## pb88081 (11 Janvier 2012)

Purple-Dragon a dit:


> ==> Lion


Peut être ceci :
En fait, il suffit d'effacer le contenu des préférences système dans le répertoire HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration (juste les fichiers, pas le répertoire, j'insiste), vider la corbeille puis rebooter.


----------



## Purple-Dragon (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup ca marche \o/


----------



## darkskunk49 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous, deja merci a tout les inscrit qui contribue a réglé nos probléme 
J'ai donc ce souci, et suis sur du 10.7.5 (lion logiquement ^^) et je ne vois pas quel fichié en question il faut effacer, 
j'arrive a bibliotheque (push "alt" dans le menu "aller" et il apparait) mais une fois le dossier préférence trouvé.. je me retrouve avec un tas de fichier tous aussi bizare les un que les autre.. lequel supprimé ?!
peut etre que entre temps, une mise a jour a changé cet aspect du système je ne sait pas.
si vous avez une reponce (meme nul ^^) je suis preneur  
Merci d'avance 
Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

les fichiers dont il est question dans le sujet sont là : 

HD  /Bibliothèque / Preferences / SystemConfiguration

Il ne s'agit pas de la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur, dont le chemin est :

HD / Utilisateurs / tasession / Bibliothèque

Pour la première, pas besoin de Aller et touche Alt : elle est accessible en permanence.

Les fichiers relatifs aux connexions sont : 

- com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
- com.apple.network.eapolclient.configuration.plist
- com.apple.network.identification.plist
- NetworkInterfaces.plist
- preferences.plist

Tous ne sont pas forcément présents.
Ca ne sert à rien de supprimer les autres, qui n'ont pas de rapport avec les connexions.

La manip à tenter : se déconnecter d'Internet (désactiver wifi ou débrancher câble Ethernet), mettre les fichiers à la corbeille, sans vider la corbeille, redémarrer l'ordi.

Des fichiers neufs sont créés.

Si ça n'a pas réglé le problème, on peut remettre les fichiers en place : dans la corbeille, clic droit / remettre.


----------



## darkskunk49 (29 Mai 2013)

ahh ok, je n'avais pas compris HD  
ducoup j'ai bien tout fait.. mais sa ne marche toujours pas 
Mon probléme est différent du sien, j'ai la page du hotspot sfr wifi public qui s'affiche tout bien, mes identifiant son valide (essayé sur plusieurs ordi.. et c'est le code de ma maman ^^) et j'en ai meme un autre valide lui aussi.. mais valide que sur les ordi des autre.. moi quel que soi le code, valide ou pas, il me met "erreur d'authentification" ext ext, alort que l'ordi d'un amis a coté de moi se connecte sans souci ^^
je ne sait pas tros quoi faire.. je me retrouve a devoir prendre sfr wifi public, car freewifi ne passe plus dans mon apart (un voisin a du demenager avec sa box ^^) 
la pour tout dire, je suis dans le couloir de mon immeuble, ou freewifi capte parfaitement.. un comble de devoir descendre 3 marche pour capté de nouveau -_-

Merci quand meme, je retien la manipulation si besoin un jour


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2013)

Quand le problème est différent, il faut le dire dès le début. 

Si tu as supprimé les fichiers listés plus haut, ça a aussi supprimé la connexion à SFR, donc elle a été recréée à neuf.

Mais à tout hasard quand même, fais le test de la suppression :

Préf système / réseau / avancé / onglet wifi : dans la liste des réseaux préférés, sélectionne SFR wifi public et supprime-le (clic sur le "-").

Puis reconnecte toi au réseau en sélectionnant SFR dans la liste des réseaux disponibles.

Autre chose : pour se connecter à ce type de réseau, l'ordi doit être en DHCP.

Préf syst / réseau / avancé / onglet TCP/IP : Configurer IPV4 : via DHCP

*ET *:

Onglet DNS, colonne Serveur DNS : elle doit être vide quand le wifi est désactivé.

Si un serveur DNS est saisi (en noir), le supprimer, faire OK, puis Appliquer.


----------



## darkskunk49 (29 Mai 2013)

Donc j'ai fait les vérification, tout étais déja bien en réglé, j'ai supprimer SFR des favori, mais toujours rien :s j'ai une chance incroyable quand il est question de wifi moi  
au passage.. j'ai été voir dans un apple store, savoir s'ils avait une idée du problème.. les mec n'on été capable que de reboot le trousseau.. et m'on dit "on peut rien faire pour vous.."
a se demandé a quoi il son payé.. je récolte 20fois plus d'info d'un seul mec sur internet que 3 "pro" dans un apple store xD 
je continuerais de sillonné le net ce soir, dans mon couloir, il doit y'avoir une solution ^^
Merci tout de meme, et si je trouve la solution, je la posterais 
(au passage si d'autre on un souci, mais de blacklistage freewifi, j'ai la solution miracle


----------



## Gawelle01 (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je remonte un peu le sujet mais je rencontre le même problème...
Depuis plusieurs mois, je n'ai pas de box et grâce aux identifiants de ma maman je me connecte via le hotspot freewifi public...
Cela fonctionnait très bien sur mon ipad et mon MacBook... depuis quelques jours il m'est impossible de connecter mon mac a freewifi. En revanche, cela fonctionne toujours très bien avec mon ipad...
Sur mon mac, la page d'identification de free ne s'ouvre pas, et si j'ouvre une page internet je n'arrive pas non plus à y accéder... D'habitude quand ça arrivait, ça se réglait rapidement avec un diagnostic réseau, mais la rien a faire... 
Après avoir parcouru de nombreux forums, je n'ai toujours pas de solutions... 
Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ? Suis je blacklistée ?
Par avance merci...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------

Et j'ai biensur tenté toutes les procédures que vous décrivez mais sans succès... :/


----------



## boulud (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème que purple dragon. Je veux me connecter a la wifi publique mais ma page hot spot ne s'affiche pas. Mon appareil est n Mac book pro os x 10.10.5 . C'est assez urgen merci d'avance .


----------

